# Wassermenge von Bachlauf reduzieren



## holger_buns (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, ich habe schon seit mehreren Jahren einen Bachlauf, möchte aber jetzt die Wasseraustrittsmenge reduzieren, weil er doch manchmal etwas laut ist durch das plätscherne Wasser welches als Wasserfall dann in den Teich läuft. Ich habe am Austritt einen Schlauch mit 32 mm Durchmesser. Meine Bachlaufpumpe ist eine T.I.P bis 9600l. Wie kann ich optional die Wassermenge reduzieren. Ich möchte das evtl. nicht dauerhaft machen, sondern bei Bedarf wieder so wie es vorher war.

  
  

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2016)

Setze zwischen Pumpenausgang und Bachlaufbeginn einen Kugelhahn in die 32 mm Schlauch-Leitung und regel so den Durchfluss.


----------



## Nori (11. Aug. 2016)

Vom energetischen keine so gute Idee - falls die Pumpe auch noch ne "intelligente Steuerung" hat erst recht nicht.
Wenn man es mechanisch drosseln will würde ich so einen regelbaren Y-Verteiler einbauen und den einen Ast einfach in den Teich hängen (dann läuft es hier schon mal lautlos ab) - so kannst du genau einpegeln was am Bachlauf rauskommen soll, ohne dass die Pumpe "dicke Backen" machen muss durch eine einfache Querschnittsverengung.

Ansonsten könnte ein Drehzahlsteller (z.B. von Jebao, kostet so um die 10 €) funktionieren, da es sich um eine Pumpe mit Asynchronmotor handelt - hier kann man bis zu einem gewissen Teil die Förderung elektrisch runterregeln, ohne dass die Pumpe Schaden nimmt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## holger_buns (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, danke für die Tipps. Das mit dem Regler gefällt mir am besten. Woher weiß ich denn das meine Pumpe einen asynchronen Motor hat?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Nori (11. Aug. 2016)

Hab ich aus der Beschreibung in Google - ne Garantie, dass es aber funktioniert mit diesem Regler gibt es nicht - vielleicht kannst auch mal den Hersteller/Vertrieb anschreiben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## DbSam (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Holger,


Auf Bild 2 sieht man warum Dein Wasserfall so laut ist.
Alle Steine wurden mit relativ starkem Gefälle platziert und die Abrisskanten vom Stein sind unregelmäßig. Zusammen ergibt das eine sehr laute Plätscherei.

Ich habe meinen kleinen Wasserfall auch ein zweites Mal gebaut, nachdem der erste Entwurf zu laut war.
Den zweiten habe ich dann so angelegt, dass das Wasser mehr fließt als fällt. Das erforderte dann aber auch, dass ich die Steine in Trasszement verlegt habe um ein Versickern des Wassers unter die Steine zu vermeiden.


Tipp:
Laute Plätscherstellen kann man mit einem alten Stück grünem/grauen Filterschwamm entschärfen. Dieses Stück wird passend zurecht geschnitten und auf den Stein geklebt.
Richtig gemacht ist diese Lösung im laufenden Betrieb auch fast unsichtbar.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (12. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Laute Plätscherstellen kann man mit einem alten Stück grünem/grauen Filterschwamm entschärfen. Dieses Stück wird passend zurecht geschnitten und auf den Stein geklebt.
> Richtig gemacht ist diese Lösung im laufenden Betrieb auch fast unsichtbar.


hallo Carsten,
hättest Du mal ein Foto von dieser Lösung?
wäre super
Vielen Dank. Léon


----------



## lotta (12. Aug. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Carsten,
> hättest Du mal ein Foto von dieser Lösung?
> wäre super
> Vielen Dank. Léon


Das würde mich, als Bachlaufbetreiberin, auch interessieren

Ich lasse nur ca 4600 Liter/h durch meine Filter und den anschließenden Bachlauf pumpen.
Für die Klarheit und Qualität des Wassers scheint es so, optimal zu sein.
Es plätschert in angenehmer Geräuschkulisse zurück in den Teich, ohne störend zu wirken.
Fotos:
   

Bine


----------



## DbSam (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich vorhin geschrieben habe:


DbSam schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen kleinen Wasserfall auch ein zweites Mal gebaut, nachdem der erste Entwurf zu laut war.


Der eigentlich ausschlaggebende Grund für den damaligen Umbau war, dass ich den neuen Filter hinter dem Wasserfall versteckt habe. Da hat sich gleich der Umbau von 'fallend' auf 'fließend' angeboten.
Außerdem habe ich am Filterauslauf auch einen Abzweig eingebaut, um in der kühlen Jahreszeit das Wasser direkt in den Teich abzuleiten und somit die Auskühlung über den Wasserfall zu umgehen.

Fotos auf denen die 'Schwammlösung' sichtbar ist habe ich keine gefunden. Wüsste auch nicht, warum ich das damals fotografieren sollte ... (Dass ich die Fotos heute benötige, das wusste ich damals nicht.)

Die Lösung ist doch aber auch relativ simpel:
Jeder kennt die Wasserspiele in einem Einkaufszentrum, bei denen der Wasserstrahl fast geräuschlos und ohne große Spritzer auf einem feinmaschigen Metallgitter landet. So ähnlich funktioniert dies auch mit einem alten Filterschwamm.

Man schneidet sich aus einem alten Filterschwamm relativ flache Scheiben und passt deren Größe ungefähr den Stellen an, wie das Wasser auf den Stein auftrifft. Ruhig etwas größer lassen und später nachschneiden. 
Man sollte dabei keine geraden Schnitte machen sondern alles etwas rund schneiden, ebenso die obere Schnittkante etwas abrunden. Dies dient der Tarnung, denn der Blick bleibt viel eher an geraden Kanten als an unregelmäßigen 'hängen'.

Merken wo genau das Wasser auftritt, den Wasserfall ausschalten und die Steine reinigen. Am besten mit einem Kärcher.
Alles trocknen lassen oder mit einer Heißluftpistole den Trockenvorgang beschleunigen.
Die richtigen Schwammstücke an die richtige Stelle kleben. Dabei den Kleber nicht bis ganz an den Rand auftragen, um die überstehenden Ränder noch passend schneiden zu können.
Zum Kleben nutzte ich 'FixALL' von Soudal aus dem Biber-Baumarkt, das Zeug klebt fast überall. 
Soll auch auf feuchtem Untergrund haften, aber ein trockener Untergrund ist halt ein trockener Untergrund. 

Ich habe über Nacht gewartet bis der Kleber durchgehärtet ist und dann den Wasserfall wieder in Betrieb gesetzt. Beobachten und zu weit überstehende Schwammstücken jetzt abschneiden und die obere Schnittkante wieder abrunden.
Fertig
Der Wasserfall ist dadurch um einige Größenordnungen ruhiger geworden.
Ihr könnt das auch vorher mal 'antesten', indem Ihr provisorisch Schwammstücke an den entsprechenden Stellen platziert.

Nur der Auslauf in den Teich plätscherte noch gewaltig. Dieses Geplätscher habe ich mit richtig platzierten großen runden Flusssteinen entschärft.
Die liegen heute noch an Ort und Stelle, da könnte ich ein Foto nachliefern wenn unbedingt gewünscht.


Ich habe an Holgers Wasserfall mal die zu entschärfenden Stellen markiert:
 
So wie der Wasserfall auf dem Foto aussieht, wird das Wasser ganz schön 'zerfleddert'.
Da wird man probieren müssen oder teilweise gleich größere Stücken zurecht schneiden.



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bine, auf Deinen Fotos sehe ich alles, nur keinen Wasserfall. Der Bachlauf ist nur zu erahnen, interessante Details gehen leider völlig unter. 
Ansonsten könnte Dein Bachlauf auch laut plätschern, so weit wie Dein Teich von den nächsten Häusern entfernt ist ... 
Im Gegensatz zu Dir hat sich Holger einen Wasserfall gebaut, der sieht auch schon laut aus.
Bei Dir ist das doch nur ein Bachlauf und die kleine Plätscherkante ... Kann man gar nicht vergleichen ...


----------

